# How do I get a six pack?



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

I am Young guy around 20 years old . Anyone give me some tips how to train to get six pack muscle . Also any suggestion on supplement ?


----------



## Dex (Apr 18, 2016)

Be an active 20 year old. That's what did it for me.


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks , I need get perfect ripped figure so that i will get as much attraction in the gym . lol  Any good fitness recipe ?


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 18, 2016)

monster_king said:


> I am Young guy around 20 years old . Anyone give me some tips how to train to get six pack muscle . Also any suggestion on supplement ?



Anything you see advertised on tv. I saw this ab roller thing and dude using it was ripped so it must work. Just 5 minutes a day...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 18, 2016)

you need to eat the right foods for the ripped stomach to happen


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you need to eat the right foods for the ripped stomach to happen



Any good recommendation of foods for acceleration to shape my ripped figure ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 18, 2016)

monster_king said:


> Any good recommendation of foods for acceleration to shape my ripped figure ?



dead animals,vegetables ,and sweet potatoes


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> dead animals,vegetables ,and sweet potatoes



Thanks man, I think i will wanna have a try the food . i will also intake some suppliment as Hormone and steroids during my fitness cycle  . lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2016)

Wut


...........


----------



## thqmas (Apr 18, 2016)

You can inject suppliment as Hormone and steroids to your dead animals. It's the best way.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2016)

Dude, just eat healthy foods and workout.  You're 20 years old.


----------



## bvs (Apr 18, 2016)

Any good liquor store should have plenty of six packs to choose from


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 18, 2016)

Eat right , train right and work out your core a lot. Won't happen over night but in due time.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 18, 2016)

I can't even be an ass to this guy it's too easy. 1 Bro ur 20 don't do steroids, 2 eat right, sleep good, train hard. You need to do your research into diet.


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

OK, guys , thanks for your all your tips , i will reseach on the net to absorb  some knowledge on traning and diet .


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 18, 2016)

monster_king said:


> OK, guys , thanks for your all your tips , i will reseach on the net to absorb  some knowledge on traning and diet .



Good thinking


----------



## mickems (Apr 18, 2016)

monster_king said:


> OK, guys , thanks for your all your tips , i will reseach on the net to absorb  some knowledge on traning and diet .



you promise?


----------



## monster_king (Apr 18, 2016)

mickems said:


> you promise?



hahhah , yeah , you like my daddy .   i will not take steroid raws till i getting older .


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2016)

Another herm????????


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 18, 2016)

Diet and cardio.  Grass fed cows!!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 18, 2016)

*Traps are the new abs*


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 18, 2016)

burn more than you consume
stay away from alcohol

or you could just say fukk abs, and lift heavy weight to impress other people. That's what I did.


----------



## snake (Apr 18, 2016)

Abs are a product of diet. If you want good abs, a calorie deficit diet will get your abs to pop. But who only wants abs?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 18, 2016)

......diet


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 18, 2016)

You need to see Pamelia Anderson, Borat. She is virgin with best steroid raw hormones.


----------



## monster_king (Apr 19, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You need to see Pamelia Anderson, Borat. She is virgin with best steroid raw hormones.




 Pamelia Anderson ?  Canadian-American actress.  model, producer, author, activist and a former showgirl, known for her roles on the television series Home Improvement, Baywatch and V.I.P..


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 20, 2016)

The easiest way








YES, THIS IS ME!


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 20, 2016)

I never train abs and when I get ready for a bodybuildING show I adjust my food and nutrition intake which then gives me abs. You're using your core so much in allot of the excersises u do so no real need to train them. I'll touch them up when I'm 10 weeks out but that's just what works for me man


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

under 10% body fat + well developed abdominals (squats/deadlifts/ab crunches)


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2016)

erny23 said:


> under 10% body fat + well developed abdominals (squats/deadlifts/ab crunches)



correct.....this is how to get/see them.  about 8% will show they pretty well.


----------

